# Roboinvest



## Timmy (2 August 2012)

This is interesting ... *Roboinvest*:


> Roboinvest is a social investing platform that allows anyone to “look over the shoulder” of top investors in real time.
> 
> With web, iPhone and Android apps, Roboinvest allows top investors called ‘leaders’ to accept followers *who pay* to see what they are investing in. This is an entirely new financial data stream being made available in an easy, convenient delivery method.
> 
> Referred to by CNNMoney as a ‘broadcast-your-trades’ system, Roboinvest increases the odds of investing successfully by getting to see what the ‘gurus’ are investing in.




(Bolding in quote is mine)

I'm trying to keep an open mind ... but I can't see how this will not end in tears for hapless 'followers'. 
But, maybe I'm wrong.

https://www.roboinvest.com/
https://www.roboinvest.com/about/


----------



## CanOz (2 August 2012)

Honestly, in these days there are only a handful that are really doing anything that generates a yeild...Everyone is struggling...

Nick had a graphic up on his forum about how big hedge funds draw downs were a couple of months ago, most were well over 20% from memory.

Yeah i guess i skeptical...

CanOz


----------



## So_Cynical (2 August 2012)

Timmy said:


> This is interesting ... *Roboinvest*:
> 
> 
> (Bolding in quote is mine)
> ...




etoro (the sponsors of this months stock tipping comp) do pretty much the same thing just restricted to there platform.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EToro
http://www.etoro.com.au/

At etoro the leaders are called gurus, and account holders are encouraged to "follow" and or "copy" them, copying is easy done in the trading screen where you just assign a dollar amount or % to copy their trades...funny when you look at some gurus profiles you can see all their trades and open positions and all of the top guns have big losing open positions.

They don't seem to want to close out losers cos it will make their winning % look bad.  once they get a certain amount of copiers they get paid a monthly bonus.


----------



## Timmy (3 August 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> funny when you look at some gurus profiles you can see all their trades and open positions and all of the top guns have big losing open positions.
> 
> They don't seem to want to close out losers cos it will make their winning % look bad.  once they get a certain amount of copiers they get paid a monthly bonus.




They don't close out losers?
Is there any mark-to-market*?

Yikes.

---

*Beginners, ask your margin clerk to explain


----------

